# Kobo Introducing a Waterproof eReader



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

$179.99
http://www.kobo.com/koboaurah2o#overview


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Very cool. Looks like Kobo is upping it's game.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There was a company selling a kindle that was waterproof . . . . . or you could have them do the one you have: http://waterfi.com/waterproof-kindle

Basically they fill up what would be air space inside with space age non conductive material that seals all the electronics yet still allows for heat dispersion. Magic, basically. . It cost about $100 more than a 'plain' kindle and made the device somewhat heavier.

Same thing can be done for most phones.


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

I hope to get one for myself for Christmas.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Let us know how you like the Kobo.

Ann, I remember seeing that.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

It definitely looks cool.  I've been following the various news and reviews about it and it's getting some pretty good marks.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I got a waterproof case for my fire HDX when it was on sale a couple of months ago. I don't use it routinely, but if I was ever going to take an ereader or tablet into a situation where water was a threat, I'll put the cover on. The HDX will give me more capabilities than an eInk device, but I haven't needed the waterproof so far, and there's an excellent chance that I never will!


----------



## altyler (Aug 12, 2014)

Ann in Arlington said:


> There was a company selling a kindle that was waterproof . . . . . or you could have them do the one you have: http://waterfi.com/waterproof-kindle
> 
> Basically they fill up what would be air space inside with space age non conductive material that seals all the electronics yet still allows for heat dispersion. Magic, basically. . It cost about $100 more than a 'plain' kindle and made the device somewhat heavier.
> 
> Same thing can be done for most phones.


Reading about this process may be the coolest thing I have learned this week. I slip my reader (and paper books) in a gallon plastic bag for reading in the tub and other risky scenarios. Having electronics, and phones especially, that are waterproof out of the box is something I hope happens in the nearer future.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Here's a contest to win an H2O --

http://www.kobo.com/gone

It's a rather long drawn-out thing to find the clues if you ask me, but for those interested in playing, the prize is nice!


----------

